# How Store Chainsaws On Pole? Vertically



## StihlRockin' (Aug 15, 2010)

I think many of us has seen chainsaws where the tip was stuck into a vertical log to be used as storage. Sort of like below:







I need more storage area in my shop and was thinking of doing this to get the saws off the floor. I realize I can cut the slots to accommodate the saws about anyway I wish, etc. In saw shops I've seen the saws stick out from all directions, but I'm thinking of having them single file in a straight upward line or similar.

Do you guys have any pics of how you hang your saws in the similar fashion? I'd like to get ideas.

Thanks,

*StihlRockin'*


----------



## brokenbudget (Aug 15, 2010)

we used to do it the way your thinking. however we staggerd them a little as not every saw would fit in the same place the other would. plus it looks good.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Aug 16, 2010)

I do not like the force put on the bar with larger saws, I prefer to have the beam horizontal


----------



## arbor pro (Aug 16, 2010)

I have heavy duty peg board on almost every wall of my primary workshop. I use heavy duty 6" long peg hooks to hang my saws on from either their handles or from a climbing ring if they have one. Sometimes, some bar oil will seep out but it works great to hang them up and you can hang one every 12" of wall space. I also hang up my ropes, slings, helmets, chaps, saw chain and maintenance items such as belts, hoses, etc. 

You can get a lot on a single wall if you use movable pegs. You can also create small shelves to set bar oil, fuel mix, etc.


----------



## muddawg (Sep 4, 2010)

this is a little late in comming, however ive seen in use and employ
a length of 6x6 laying on the floor with the saws bar plunge cut straight down in the block and the powerhead leans against the wall

simple cheap space saving and the entire weight of the saw isnt on the bar

take it for what its worth
mike


----------



## treemandan (Sep 4, 2010)

I don't think it would take up any more room than putting them on shelves with something to sop up the oil.


----------



## beowulf343 (Sep 4, 2010)

Aside from a few parts saws on the bench, mine ride in the truck year around. Saves lots of storage room in the garage.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------

